# Trims for roach back? Any ideas



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

What are some good trims for a roach back poodle? All I can come up with are trims that have a lot of neck hair to hide the fault. I would love to do some of the cute older styles but I'm pretty sure most of those would accentuate a roach back like the town and country, Royal Dutch, New Yorker. Any ideas on a trim that would not accentuate a roach back but not need a ton of hair to hide it? Killa has what I call a medi-cut (short for medical) going on right now. Her right leg has a Pom Pom but the rest is shaved all the way up almost to her shoulder blade. She is still in stylized german type trim just with a chunk taken out lol. She had pretty bad allergies flare up and I had to shave the area to put topical medication on it. Plus the fact that her hair falls out all the time doesn't help things. That's why I'm trying to find a shorter clip to put her in, but everything shorter accentuates her long roachy back.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I can't think of anything other than leaving the hair a bit longer in the front over the withers and behind...over the croup area and very short where the back is high. Then if the dog looks a little on the tall side compared to length, make sure to let the hair be a bit longer in the front of the front legs and back of the back legs so the square you form between the front and back legs and from the floor to the top line is square looking, not rectangular either vertically or horizontally. That's what I'd do anyhow...if that makes any sense. I don't know of a particular clip (with a name) that people generally use for that.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ya, that's what I was thinking too. The problem is her hair falls out in all the areas that it needs to be long. I guess we are just screwed on that part. Maybe I'll put her in a trim that accentuates it on purpose like a Bedlington. I tried that once and she got new lesions on her face making it so I had to shave all her face hair off. Or maybe I'll turn her into a Lamb ?or something. Oh, maybe a Camel ?!! Any other animals out the that have hunchy backs? Lol.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Why does her hair fall out?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Allergies/autoimmune issues. We have tried all sorts of pills and treatments. The next one we are going to try gets released the end of this month or beginning of May.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh yes...duh. I know you said allergies before. Well dang! What can you do? It might not look so good to clip too short then. On the other hand...Wow, it is a conundrum. I hope these immune issues will simmer down. There was another thread about this and I asked my sister whose dog has the same kinds of issues what medication she had because I can never remember the name. It is a miracle drug but hard to get and very expensive. I mentioned it by name in the other thread. Now, where was that? I'll look when I get a little time or maybe you can find it or already know what I'm talking about. Her Sheltie is allergic to so many things, including wool, of all things... and she has gone to all kinds of lengths to try to relieve his miserable itching and hair loss. Kangaroo meat is one thing that was recommended by her allergist. And then she found this drug and that dog is all better. His hair has grown back, the itching stopped. But now she has to wait because there isn't any of that drug available right now. The supply isn't keeping up with the demand. I do hope you find a successful treatment.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Have you tried grain free kangaroo for her yet?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Apoquel. *That's the name of the drug. Maybe your vet can get it.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Have you tried grain free kangaroo for her yet?



Yes, I have tried so many different diets for her the Kangaroo being one of them. Both the general vet and dermatologist feel her allergies seem to be environmental and not food related. Which sucks because there is no eliminating those from her life.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> *Apoquel. *That's the name of the drug. Maybe your vet can get it.



Yup! that's the one we are waiting for. I pre ordered two 100 count bottles but the company is not releasing it to the vets until late April early May. I am counting down the days, my poor baby is so itchy. That amount should last her at least 1- 1 1/2 years if it's going to work for her and it is well within the amount vets are allowed to order (they put a cap on it so they don't run out again). I'm crossing my fingers it works for at least her allergy issues. I have heard only good things about.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you, I know how heartbreaking it is to live with an allergic dog.
As far as haircut goes, personally I would shave as much off as possible because that is usually better for dogs with skin/allergy issues, and get her lots of adorable outfits to wear.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Apoquel is the only thing that has worked for mom's dog Gracie, we just got it again last Thursday after they ran out of supplies middle of last summer. The poor dog chew herself bald at times.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh good. I'm so glad you will be able to get some of that. These darn immune problems.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Fingers crossed for you, I know how heartbreaking it is to live with an allergic dog.
> As far as haircut goes, personally I would shave as much off as possible because that is usually better for dogs with skin/allergy issues, and get her lots of adorable outfits to wear.



I have been thinking about shaving her. I did shave the front right leg chest and shoulder area where she had her last outbreak. The only thing is she doesn't like wearing clothes and it's hard to find ones that fit her properly. Plus I love her fluffiness, she is so cute with it. 

You can kind of see where she is shaved in these pics. 






















And her full hair cut


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

twyla said:


> Apoquel is the only thing that has worked for mom's dog Gracie, we just got it again last Thursday after they ran out of supplies middle of last summer. The poor dog chew herself bald at times.



I sure hope it can help Killa like it does Gracie. Killa does the same thing except with scratching. She scratches herself so much her hair gets thin and then she gets bald spots. I have an immediate negative reaction to scratching now no mater who is doing it lol. Even if it's her siblings scratching themselves, lol. I have a coworker who's dog has the same issues and she was on Apoquel before. She said it was the only thing that helped, even prednisone and other steroids wouldn't help. So my fingers are crossed and I will continue to count down the days! If you were able to get some now I'm hoping it comes sooner than they said it would!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I will apologize in advance because I am very tired but I believe the way Apoquel works is that it is a some type of blocker( can't recall exactly what) instead of a steroid or an antihistamine, as for the Apoquel there was massive shortages last year the just ran out. But according to all the new releases I read it was supposed to be available April 2015. Check with your vet it depends on the dosage too. 

I do hope it works for Killa, so good luck


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I have been thinking about shaving her. I did shave the front right leg chest and shoulder area where she had her last outbreak. The only thing is she doesn't like wearing clothes and it's hard to find ones that fit her properly. Plus I love her fluffiness, she is so cute with it.
> 
> You can kind of see where she is shaved in these pics.
> View attachment 243250
> ...



Well hopefully the new medicine will work, but if not, well you do what you gotta do. She would get used to wearing cloths and like it if you put them on every time that you take her out - same way dogs love their leashes, my girls love getting dressed.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would do a lamb trim but scissor or clip tight where the roach is.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My dogs wear clothes a lot and love it, they know company is coming, a party or going by by. They actually push each other out of the way to get dressed. If I forget to shut their dresser drawers, they will pull outfits out and bring to me. Only thing they will not keep on is boots, dresses, coats, PJ, jump suites no problem.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Did they test her for allergies? Have they tried the Allergic Extract shots? Has she had a thorough thyroid test? My toy is roach back as well, AND she doesn't grow hock hair so her trim is equally difficult to attain. I just cut her down to half an inch, and then grow her back to a blob and start over again.. She looks like a little fat dog and is so cute lol! I just don't believe in letting her get fat is all .

I bathe Eve in GNC antifungal/antibacterial shampoo and mix sugar into a handful of shampoo, scrub and let sit for 10 min before rinsing. I have also heard great things about Divazi Dead sea mud. I tried the Davis one and it worked nice, haven't got to try this yet Pet Supplies | Dog Shampoos | Natural Dog Shampoos | Hot Spots on Dogs

The vet on the first vid is Eve's vet too. Worth a shot! I have a lot of shampoos and stuff and husband gets grumpy when I get more stuff lol! So thats why I haven't tried the Divazi brand, they call it Hampi Natural now.


----------

